
Primary pupils 'need nine hours of sleep' - ColinWright
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-14949533
======
jwingy
I'm 26 and I still need 9 hours of sleep! Anyone else have this 'problem'?

~~~
runningdogx
Sort of. I sleep for 9 hours if I've been up for more than about 14 hours
prior and there's no alarm. If I've been awake for more than 24 hours it goes
up to 12hrs.

If I've had several drinks (alcohol), I never sleep for 9 hrs, it's always
less, but I haven't tracked post-alcohol sleep times closely enough to notice
if it's still a multiple of 3.

However, I can also do 6 hrs or 3 hrs, and I don't feel groggy but I'll get
tired sooner the next night. Not adhering to a multiple of 3 hrs (rem cycles I
assume), or reasonably close to that, ends up badly.

What I really need is an alarm hooked up to a primitive EEG so that it can
start the clock when I fall asleep, and set off an alarm after a programmable
number of minutes. That way I could sleep for 6 hrs without ever being groggy.
But even the cheapest EEG stuff I've seen connectable to a computer is not
cheap.

~~~
ghshephard
Not cheap, but not really expensive. And, I can attest it has worked
flawlessly for me.

It's nice not waking up groggy because my alarm is timed to my EEGs.

<http://www.myzeo.com/>

~~~
stephth
Bummer that it requires a headband. Has anyone had success with Wakemate?

<http://wakemate.com>

------
Urgo
I'm 30 and get around 5-7 hours of sleep every night and am usually fine with
that. I use a fitbit and actually have a log of all my data. Here's the graph
of the past 30 days for me: <http://socialblade.com/c/2011-09-17_1140.png>

------
brackin
I'm 17 and I get between 3 and 7 usually on weekdays, which my body has
adapted to do over time. Probably rather unhealthy. On the weekends I get much
more. I'm most productive in the early hours of the morning which is why i've
turned out this way.

~~~
zyfo
Sleeping more than usual on the weekends is usually a sign of sleep
deprivation, though it often doesn't feel like it.

I used to feel like I was doing alright on ~6 hours but I often slept 8-10 on
weekends. Since then I've started to wake up the same time everyday and
there's definitely a difference.

~~~
lawn
I can only echo this.

I was always staying up late before school, until 12-1 and waking up at around
7 on weekdays. When I got home I almost always took a nap, from half an hour
to a full occasionally. On weekends I stayed up late too, but then I slept a
lot longer so I got about 10 hours or more.

Now when me and my girlfriend lives together I've been forced to adjust and I
often go to sleep at 10, read a bit before sleep and wake up after about 8
hours even on weekends. I feel a lot better now and I wouldn't want to go back
to how I had it only a year ago.

I haven't really thought about sleep deprivation but in retrospect it kinda
fits.

~~~
brackin
Sadly my situation is worse. 3am is probably average. I think I need to be
more strict with time management on projects and also just go to sleep and
maybe get up earlier, before school.

